# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Anfngerrevier im Mrz gesucht

## anddd

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem immer wieder ein anderes Urlaubsziel daziwschen gekommen war mchte ich jetzt endlich nchstes Jahr im Mrz Windsurfen ausprobieren. Bin also noch absoluter Anfnger.
Um auch zeitgleich im Winter etwas Sonne zu tanken habe ich nun an eine Woche gypten gedacht. Da es mir hauptschlich um einen Sport- und nicht um einen Discourlaub ging hat sich das Reiseziel nach lngerer Recherche auf Safaga und Somabay fokussiert.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den dortigen Stationen (Club Mistral bzw. Surfmotion) und Hotels? Ich hatte mitunter den Eindruck, dass Kitesurfen dort mehr im Fokus steht.

Wenn Ihr noch andere Ideen habt sind diese natrlich gerne willkommen.
Danke im voraus

Andreas

----------


## Schotstart

hi,
ich war diesen sommer in soma bay und habe die surfmotion station gebucht.
gewohtn habe ich im interconti abu soma, was die absolute beste adresse vor ort ist. du lufst je nach lage deines zimmer maximal 3 minuten (wenn du laaaaangsam gehst,) ) bis zur station.
auch die surf motion station liegt perfekt im freien wind.
alle anderen stationen haben mit abdeckungen etc zu kmpfen.
bei surfmotion kommt der wind perfekt side shore von links.
bei flut hat man mitunter etwas chop, ist aber trotzdem total stressfrei.
bei ebbe kann man centimeter neben der sandbank ber perfekt glattes wasser dengeln.
das material ist top in schuss, boards gibts von jp und fanatic, segel von neilpryde.
segel haben zum teil sogar rdm drin, sehr angenehm zum greifen und handeln.
dein material bekommst du sogar bis zum wasser getragen, alles extrem entspannt also.
ich empfehle dir aber definitiv einmal 18 euro zu zahlen, dann bist du vor ort gegen materialbruch versichert!
auch an land sind die anlandezonen fr windsurfer und kiter bestens getrennt!
total daumen hoch dafr!!!!

es gibt in der soma bay sehr viele kite surfer, diese befinden sich jedoch in luv und man bemerkt sie einfach berhaupt nicht, man kann sich bei bedarf hchstens mal die vielen schirme am himmel ansehen, ist durchaus eindrucksvoll!
die surfmotion station hat zudem noch ein rettungsboot, mit dem sie dich kostenlos rausfischen, wenn du mal in not geraten solltest. 
wie man das allerdings dort schafft (sofern nicht irgendwas unvorhersehbares passiert), ist mir ein rtsel, es ist total sicher, berall sandstrand etc.

du wirst viel spass haben!

----------


## nepumuk

ich glaub als nullanfnger kannst du dir die 18 euro materialversicherung sparen. da bist du im kurs ohnehin versichert. 
ich hab fr mrz leider keinen guten tipp, aber vll kann der kollege ja noch was zu den dort stattfindenden anfngerschulungen schreiben.

----------


## Schotstart

"der kollege" empfiehlt dir einfach deshalb die 18 euro versicherung, weil ich dir garantiere dass dir dort etwas kaputt gehen wird.
sei es bei nem schleudersturz, beim ungnstig reinfallen oder sonstwie...auch wenn das material da gut gepflegt ist, ist es doch 365 tage im jahr aufgebaut und voll durchgezogen. da wird schon mal was pors...aber das ist jetzt ja erstmal wurscht.

fr die anfngerschulung gibts an der surfmotion station ein kleineres, separates becken, das bei ebbe und flut gefllt ist. es bleibt berall stehtief. bei ebbe ist das becken durch einen circa 10 meter breiten sandstreifen vom offenen meer abgetrennt, bei flut ist der bergang flieend, jedoch wird das wasser beim bergang zum meer so flach, dass du nicht versehentlich rausfahren kannst.
die surflehrer die ich vor ort gesehen habe, machen alle einen guten, motivierten eindruck.
die waren gut dabei, egal ob jemand jetzt speedloop- oder basic-schulung haben wollte.

ich wrde dir einfach empfehlen die station ber www.surfmotion.com zu kontaktieren, die kollegen antworten in der regel ziemlich schnell. da kannst du dich aus erster hand ber kurse und angebote informieren.
gru

----------


## anddd

Danke fr Eure Anregungen, die Woche Surfurlaub ist jetzt so gut wie gebucht. 
Es luft auf den Club Mistral in Safaga heraus, was laut Google Earth quasi neben der Soma Bay liegt. 
Die Surfschulen haben fast identische Konditionen gehabt nur war das Hotel Interconti im Vergleich zum Shams Imperial doch deutlich teuer und drohte das Bugdet zu sprengen.
Bin sehr gespannt was der erste Ausflug aufs Surfbrett so mit sich bringt.

Gru
Andreas

----------


## boltsi87

So, ich mische mich da auch mal mit ein paar Fragen ein :Wink:  Entschuldige mich, anddd, dass ich deinen Thread missbrauche - aber denke das geht in dieselbe Richtung.

Wie sieht es mit dem Hotel Carribean World aus? Ist das auch gut gelegen?
Lohnt es sich, das eigene Material mitzunehmen? Ich habe gesehen, dass die Surfstationen ca. 40-70 Euros die Woche fr die Materiallagerung (1 Brett und 2 Segel) verlangen. Kann man das Material auch im Hotel lagern? 
Falls man das Material mitbringt, wie sieht es mit dem Transport vom Flughafen (Hurghada) aus?
Bei Easy-Jet von Genf aus kostet das Sportgepck "nur" 35 CHF also momentan ca. 25 Euros... Des Weiteren fhrt man ja schliesslich gerne mit dem eigenen Stuff :Wink:  Darum all die Fragen meinerseits :Wink: 

Gruss Michael

----------


## Schotstart

Wie sieht es mit dem Hotel Carribean World aus? Ist das auch gut gelegen?
das hotel caribean world liegt in der windabdeckung vom interconti abu soma.
zudem kommt der wind hier nicht sideshore. direkt vorm caribean world gibts eine fanatic/north station. aber selbst gollito kreuzte whrend meines aufenthalts hoch bis zur surfmotion station. sein kompletter part aus addicted to ride 6 wurde dort gedreht. an der surfmotion station wird zudem der wind ber eine landzunge thermisch verstrkt.

Lohnt es sich, das eigene Material mitzunehmen? Ich habe gesehen, dass die Surfstationen ca. 40-70 Euros die Woche fr die Materiallagerung (1 Brett und 2 Segel) verlangen. Kann man das Material auch im Hotel lagern?
material im hotel lagern geht nicht. das kannst du vergessen. ich wrde sagen dass es sich lohnt den eigenen stuff mitzunehmen, wenn man lnger als ne woche oder zwei da ist. dir muss allerdings klar sein, dass der transport ziemlich stressig ist. der transport mit den lustigen taxis vom flughafen hurghada ist schon wenn man sich nur als mensch selber transportiert recht "interessant". ich weiss aber, dass die surfmotion station da transfers organisieren kann, du solltest dich also an sie wenden ber die oben genannte website. generell wrde ich im hinflug weniger das problem sehen als beim rckflug: das flughafenpersonal in hurghada geht mit gepck jetzt nicht unbedingt so richtig "europisch korrekt" um. aus unserem flieger ist das gepck von 4 leuten auch nicht in kln angekommen.
tipp frs material: du solltest alles an segeln mitnehmen was du hast: es gab tage da habe ich morgens 5,6 benutzt, mittags 4,7 und nachmittags 4,0. manchmal allerdings auch mal ein 6er oder das 3,7er.

klar fhrt man gerne mit dem eigenen stuff, sehe ich genauso. ich hatte das glck, dass surfmotion das board hatte was ich auch selber fahre, andererseits ist es auch echt angenehm dass einem die caddies bei der station den krempel immer bis zum wasser tragen (auch wenn man sich da erstmal dran gewhnen muss und man sich schon etwas protzig vorkommt) und einem tipps mit der richtigen segelgre etc geben. ich bin ein erfahrener windsurfer, aber hab mich doch grade in den ersten tagen ein paar mal ordentlich vertan...

hoffe ich konnte deine fragen beantworten!

----------


## boltsi87

Vielen Dank fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort! Erste Sahne!
Es wre nur eine Woche (Ostern)... Ich pendle noch etwas zwischen Leucate und Abu Soma...
Muss mir das auch nochmal genau durchrechnen und sehen was das Budget sagt :Wink: 
Ein bisschen Wrme wrde aber nicht schaden :Wink: 

Gruss Michael

----------


## Schotstart

ein urlaub in abu soma ist teuer.
das muss klar sein.
vor allem fr die getrnke geht mega viel geld drauf.
das wasser was aus der leitung kommt ist KEIN trinkwasser. ich war im hochsommer da und da trinkt man am tag locker 3 bis 4 von den fetten 1,5 L wasserflaschen. vielleicht mchte man auch mal ne cola oder ein bier oder sonswas...da latzt man schon gut.
dafr bekommt man echt gut was geboten. 5 verschiedene restaurants, fitnesstudio umsonst (sofern man nach 8 stunden surfen denn noch lust drauf hat :Wink: )...muss man halt fr sich entscheiden!

berichte doch mal bei gelegenheit wofr du dich entschieden hast!
gru

----------


## boltsi87

Jep werde ich hier posten sofern ich den Thread wiederfinde :Wink: 

In Leucate war ich letzten Sptsommer. War perfekt! 7 von 8 Tage Wind frs 4er (1mal frs 4.7er)... Dazu wars auch noch billig... 
Wr vielleich auch was fr dich anddd... Morgens hats eher schwcheren Wind und gegen Abend nimmt er auch wieder ab... War bei Le Goulet wo man auch ne Surfstation direkt am Wasser hat...

----------


## anddd

Danke fr den Tipp in Frankreich, werde ich mir mal fr den Sptsommer/ Herbst merken.
Fr Mrz ist die Buchung nach Safaga (Club Mistral/ Hotel Imperial) jetzt raus, da ich auch noch etwas Sonne tanken will. Frankreich ist mir dann noch zu kalt.
Gru
Andreas

----------

